# Front Brake Master Cylinder on a 05 Brute Force 750 took a dump, anyone rebuild?



## burmjohn (May 6, 2010)

Front Brake Master Cylinder on a 05 Brute Force 750 took a dump. What happened was the front brake was locking up and causing drag, so I drained, flushed, and bleed the brakes. It would not build pressure after the bleeding no matter what, and then I noticed some black crap coming through the hole (where the fluid goes into the actual master cylinder) so I'm guessing the black o-ring descided to crap out. 

Anyways... Has anyone rebuilt theirs? Is it a pain / easy? Any tips?

Thanks!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

not a hard job just look in manual it will walk you throught the rebuild


----------

